# Monitoring Temps While Leaving Dog In the Car



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We are headed to our cabin next weekend which will entail about a ten hour road trip and at least one stop to grab something to eat. We have taken Ellie on plenty of long trips where we stop to eat and leave the Expedition running (locked) with the AC on and parked where we can see it. 

Does anyone know of a way to remotely monitor (like maybe via smart phone) the temperatures in the vehicle? Someone recently reminded me of a K9 that died because the AC compressor quit while the officer was out of the car for a long time. We try to pick places we can eat quickly and also run out to check on her if it is taking very long. However, I know that a vehicle can heat up to deadly temps very quickly. I would feel much better if I could monitor temperatures just in case something were to happen and the air quit working.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That would be something great to have, but I haven't heard of one. I do know my husband installs a fan on our vehicles to keep the ac running cooler when they are sitting idle. He has also changed out the headliners and replaced them with heat barriers. Also raising the hood will help keep the motor cooler when the vehicle is running while parked. We do this with our diesels, but haven't with my Durango. 
When the weather is extremely hot, we just grab something to eat and take it to a park. Sit under a shade tree, and eat with the dogs out with us.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

What about something like this? http://idevicesinc.com/igrill/ 

or this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHgUlJBHjTc


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Einspanner,

It looks like both of those only have about a 160 foot range, so I don't think that would work. I like the out of the box thinking though! I looked at something inexpensive from Garmin that would work, but it has to interface with other Garmin stuff that we do not have. I am thinking also about a baby cam as I did see a couple of those that monitor temperatures as well as video and sound. Not the cheapest route and I am not sure how easy it will be to set up and move around, but it is the only option so far. I see a lot of Google in my future .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I need to look into what Garmin has to offer.
I have one of their newer model GPSs that does more than what I use it for. I like that I can mark entrances to fields/ponds, that are harder to find in the dark.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when we head off for a holiday, Ruby goes in the boot (trunk) of the pick-up, the hard top cover has sliding windows, 2 on each side, that I open to get a good breeze flowing through. Granted here in UK we have a temperate climate but we stop every couple of hours for a leg stretch and maybe a coffee but wouldn't entertain the idea of leaving Rubes in the car whilst we had a break and a bite to eat.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you find something that works please share. I'd think 160ft would be enough range for parking lot to restaurant, but I suppose there are circumstances where it wouldn't. AcuRite has another model with a 200' range. I'm surprised no one makes something and markets it for pet owners. May be too much liability if it didn't work. Good luck!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I found two products made in Great Britain, one with a retailer in the US. I am going to call them tomorrow to ask a few questions. There also seem to be a lot of things in the product development stage with a number of US companies, but nothing readily available except for crazy expensive stuff made for K9 units. 

I will ask my husband if he thinks 200' range would be enough. I am terrible at estimating distances. 

Here is the link to the one unit I found so far: http://theanimalarm.com/en/product-details/


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

A little steep at $400. Some of our folks use these at remote locations to monitor temps in server rooms.

http://www.temperaturealert.com/Wireless-Temperature-Store/ZPointCellular.aspx


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Stumbled across this today. You could probably connect it via a mobile hotspot.

https://www.quirky.com/shop/609-spotter-multi-purpose-sensor


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone . I am going to give the Animalarm in my prior post a try. It does not require Wifi (which could be an issue) and is not crazy expensive. It was invented for exactly what I want to use it for and has been available in Great Britain for over four years. The distributor stateside was nice enough to call and answer all of my questions as well as send me one of the units normally reserved for sale at shows so I can get it in time for our trip next weekend. 

Once I have used it, I will post my thoughts.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I used the AnimAlarm on our trip to the cabin this past week. I had a few minor issues getting it set up (my fault), but got it going and tested before we left. When I stopped to pick up my mom, Ellie got out to stretch her legs and look for deer. We were out of the car about 15 minutes and the alarm sent me a text that it had reached my set threshold temp of 79 degrees. It is surprising how quickly a car can heat up even on a mild day. Later, we stopped to eat a quick bite (car running, locked and where I can see it) and I was able to text the alarm for status updates (temp, battery life, cell signal strength). This was repeated on the way home yesterday. The alarm did alert and text when I was driving, it had shifted where I placed it and was in direct sun. The temperature appears to be accurate based on using an infrared as well as putting next to two different AC thermostats that I know to be correct. It is pretty sensitive and will show a warmer temperature than ambient if you are holding it in your hand. For future use, I plan to Velcro it to Ellie's travel crate. 

All in all, a definite two thumbs up. The added peace of mind was well worth it to me. We travel quite a bit between houses and sometimes I don't have much choice but to leave her in the car for a few minutes. 

I would also add the one vendor that carries the alarm in the US was awesome to deal with and incredibly helpful.


----------

